

Type P R I D E in the first cells of a Google spreadsheet - rkaplan
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EI9QUuIBzdNQ462YB2MXsI9B7iatk7FNW0RgxJxWgeM/edit#gid=0

======
romanovcode
What I'm suppose to see here?
[http://i.imgur.com/1FgiYhh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/1FgiYhh.jpg)

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Try upper case. [http://imgur.com/TIG7VqK](http://imgur.com/TIG7VqK)

------
Tsutsukakushi
Wow, so fucking brave Google. All this SJW bs is just retarded and instead of
focusing on advancing the technology or something else important these
companies try to solve imaginary problems that only people who identify only
by their sexual orientation have.

